# LGB Decoder CV Programming Help



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

I have an LGB Mikado (Daylight) with onboard decoder that I need help programming. 

I have been utilizing the NCE 10 amp Power Pro set for operation and the PowerCab set for programming track with good results until now with this loco.


When I change the address CV1 (32) the following addresses change to the same value of 32: CV5,CV17,and CV29. I am on the short address.


I tried resetting CV55 back to specs but it does not work. I assume a CV was accidentally altered. This decoder will not run on 128 speed steps or 4 digit address.


Any help would be appreciated.

Alan


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

are you programming on the programming track or on the main? 

if on the programming track, which programming method? 

set cv29 properly to use short address after you set cv1... 

Greg


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

on the programming track. I am going to try a reset program and try-over.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

good idea... 

What programming mode are you using? 

Can you successfully read back CV values? 

If you want help, the answers may help narrow down the problem, it does not make sense that CV5, 17 and 29 all went to the same value. 

I've had difficulties programming some LGB in "normal" CV mode... try standard mode. If you can turn off smoke, lights, etc, that helps. 

I assume no sound board? 

Greg


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

are you sure this loco does 4 digit addres and 128 ? some lgb decoders do not


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Scott, you might re-read the first post... I just re-read it to make sure.. 

How I understand it is: 

1. He wants a short address of 32 
2. He knows the decoder will not run 28/128 steps 
3. He knows the decoder does not support long addresses (4 digit). 

Will wait on Alan's reset and the answers to my questions. 

Greg


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Greg for confirming my 1st email situation.

The NCE Recovery programming wiped out the core LGB CV values to 0 and not factory settings as indicated.

I have gained control of the power and sound functions but currently buzzing and running choppy at slow speed.

Will have to go back and review all the CV's. The Register and Paged programming seems to work best with this LGB decoder.


Will try to update on my progress. The LGB onboard decoders are very touchy and not program friendly. 


Thanks, Alan


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have had similar experiences with early LGB decoders, and same modes worked best.

Try to find the reset for factory values. I'm sure you have set the NCE throttle to 14 steps, by the cab setup.

There may indeed be no reset that sets all CV's to default values.

Have you been successful in finding a manual on the decoder with CVs described?

Regards, Greg


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

The LGB onboard decoders are very touchy and not program friendly. 

It's no coincidence that you and Greg have had problems...NCE is the common factor and I suspect that's the cause of most of your grief not the LGB decoder. I've never had any problems programming the onboard decoders and find them to work very well. Alan have you got the LGB programming module so you can program it using the MTS software? As far as I know it should be able to run 28 speed steps as well. 
Hope you get it sorted out... 
Keith


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg: I have the LGB 55021 and 55027 decoder manuals which should help. The LGB CV55 reset does not work with Lenz or NCE. 

Keith: I have not invested in the MTS software because of the price and not being supported or updated. I have a mix of LGB, Digitrax, and ESU. 

Is JMRI Decoder Pro friendly with MTS?


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Alan the MTS software is free, but you would need the programmer. I still prefer the MTS software for programming my LGB decoders because of the way it is so easy to change the speed curves to make them parabolic/linear etc. Decoder Pro/Sprog route should work fine because the LGB decoders can be programmed like any NMRA DCC decoder. I think their website lists all the ones people have written code for. 

Keith


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Keith for the input on the LGB programmer. What is the latest version update?

I am going to try the NCE USB interface board (DecoderPro) with my NCE PowerCab first. 


Cost is less than half with the NCE USB and active future updates should be available.


Alan


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Have you tried the following. I use the Zimo to program the LGB decoders and have the following info for success. 

Turn off the sound!!, place the switch in the cab(most engines) to the opposite direction(this disables the storage caps which made programming impossible). You know if this is ok if you address the engine on a programming track and the engine jumps. 

Now set up your CV's. Most of the LGB engines I have seen will support long addresses, it is the MTS system that is very restrictive!!!!!! 

I just did this with a friend on an old LGB engine that he could not reprogram. It programmed successfully with this method. 

Unfortunately this info is not in the engine user manual


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Good tip Dan, did not think of that. 

Once I realized I needed register or paged mode, I had no problems setting CVs on my systems. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Geared loco (Oct 14, 2016)

Hello I have a LGB 25194 mogal with factory installed decoder with sound. The engine run on DC and DCC very well the problem is there is no sound and I can't change any of the CV's. I have tried all of the suggestions on this thread. The DCC system I'm using is MRC prodigy I have tried with sound off sound on. Program on Program track and Program on main line and got nothing. 
Any suggestions would be welcomed. 
Thanks 
David


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB does not use the all-in-one type of decoder in the LGB manufactured engines. Marklin does use the all-in one decoders. So, your engine has a DCC decoder which only drives the mnotor, lights and smoke unit. There is a SUSI bus (red connector on the board) that is used to 'talk' with the sound board. Usually the CV's for SUSI are in the 900 range and LGB does not document how to do anything with these SUSI sound boards. Actually they do not give much info on most of their sound car boards either.


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

Geared loco said:


> Hello I have a LGB 25194 mogal with factory installed decoder with sound. The engine run on DC and DCC very well the problem is there is no sound and I can't change any of the CV's. I have tried all of the suggestions on this thread. The DCC system I'm using is MRC prodigy I have tried with sound off sound on. Program on Program track and Program on main line and got nothing.
> Any suggestions would be welcomed.
> Thanks
> David


I responded to this question you posted in the New Members Forum.


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

adelmo said:


> I have an LGB Mikado (Daylight) with onboard decoder that I need help programming.
> 
> I have been utilizing the NCE 10 amp Power Pro set for operation and the PowerCab set for programming track with good results until now with this loco.
> 
> ...


Did you solve your CV programming issues?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom, you quoted the Adelmo, Alan, the OP, from 2011... you meant to ask the new guy who tacked onto this old thread right?

Greg


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Tom, you quoted the Adelmo, Alan, the OP, from 2011... you meant to ask the new guy who tacked onto this old thread right?
> 
> Greg


You're correct...........I didn't see the 2011 aged date of the posting. My bad!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No biggie, still relevant today, was just checking, see that Geared Loco started a new thread.


----------

